# Tunnel I just built last week



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Was easier than I thought and looks great on my layout 'IMG_3025_zpsfbb22c96'


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Televue101 said:


> Was easier than I thought and looks great on my layout 'IMG_3025_zpsfbb22c96'


No luck, the picture is not showing here either.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

The photo worked on the other thread.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

What other thread?


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Never mind the picture disapeared


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure wish you could put it back 'cause I would like to view your tunnel.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

ahhh now we are talking!!! Nice tunnel!!!

Pat


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice, indeed! Great camera vantage / perspective, too!

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Tele. Nice tunnel. It was worth the wait! :thumbsup:

How'd you make it, plaster cloth?

You got a lot of blue stone in the area you live in?

I like the blackening on top of the stone portal too, nice effect


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Blue Ridge mountains?:thumbsup:

Nice, the picture is too, how did you post them?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a blue...blue day where he lives.  Nice job, how did you construct it?


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm glad you were finally able to post the photo.

Now there'll be no stopping you.

Have fun


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, I just painted my background blue and will post new pictures of my layout soon.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I made it out of newspaper and plaster cloth.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Televue101 said:


> I made it out of newspaper and plaster cloth.


Thanks, always curious how different folks construct these.


----------

